# Furnace



## dsperl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello- we had our Outback 28 FRLS 5th wheel out last November- when the furnace lit, and began to heat the camper, it started to "stumble" and "spit and pop". It continuted to run irregularly all week. An RV Tech looked at the furnace one day this past summer, and the furnace ran beautifully all day. Now we are back out again with it this November, and the furnace is running irregularly again. Help???


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I would check your lp pressure (how full is the lp tank). In the summer it is warm and the lp flows (expands), now when you run the the lp it can freeze on the tank and sputer (frost on the lp tank). James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You on shore power or batteries?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Nesting animal in the combustion chamber?
Use a flashlight and look in the intake and exhaust flue for obstructions.


----------



## dsperl (Nov 19, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You on shore power or batteries?


We are on shore power


----------



## dsperl (Nov 19, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I would check your lp pressure (how full is the lp tank). In the summer it is warm and the lp flows (expands), now when you run the the lp it can freeze on the tank and sputer (frost on the lp tank). James


This makes sense. Thanks for the reply!!


----------

